# Tudor Aeronaut GMT ( a true GMT ) ......



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I just discovered this watch. Actually, I am quite fond of the new Tudor Heritage Chronograph and found this one by accident :-d. I guess that means Tudor is making better and better stuff (I was never too fond of their Rolex clones and TIGER stuff).

Anyone here have any experience with this watch?

It seems to be a real practical watch for international pilots. I believe the top right pusher advances the 12 hour hand one hour, and the lower right pusher jumps the 12 hour hand backwards, while the pusher at 8 quicksets the date. Very cool...and even easier to use than the GMT Master II for timezone hopping. It is water rated better than the Master as well...at 150 meters.

One version of this watch has a couple HUGE arabic numbers on the dial, as is the current ugly trend in fashion watches. This version with simple hour markers is a bit more to my tastes...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Tudor is a Rolex brand, but with ETA movements. I would not say they make/made Rolex clones!!

Many Tudor watches were basically Rolex cases, with an ETA inside. Good value.

The watch you are showing is very nice.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, you are so right. I guess I knew that in a way (having seen vintage Tudors in oyster cases, even with the Rolex crown markings)...just never heard it put so well. Rolex cases with ETA inside...makes sense. I'm sorry about the Rolex clone remark. I never knew Tudor was a Rolex brand...I guess the "budget" side of Rolex? Is it still owned by Rolex?

Anyway...I like what Tudor is doing lately with this watch and with the Heritage.


----------



## Kmeqk (Feb 18, 2010)

They are still owned by Rolex. They don't sell them in the states though. As far as I know, they have really started to adopt a unique styles that sets them apart from the- as some would say- more traditional Rolex models. They are no longer just a Rolex case with an ETA movement, they have more than that to offer.

I really like the Heritage Chrono, and that one ain't too shabby either.

For more info, there are some much more knowledgeable members on the Rolex sub-Forum that could answer more specific questions. <-----*Oops, I didn't notice you were a Moderator, you obviously know this.*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

A rotating bezel would make this Tudor even better, imho.
dP


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Not sure what a rotating 24h bezel would be useful for.....!

Yes, as Rolex is the parent company, I would like to believe that the quality is excellent. (I do not see a venerable brand like Rolex making a cheap low value watch. Bad for image)
We have them here on island. When I handled them, I was pleasantly surprised.
I think of them as differently styled Rolex. 
(I can not see the inside)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Janne said:


> Not sure what a rotating 24h bezel would be useful for.....!
> 
> Yes, as Rolex is the parent company, I would like to believe that the quality is excellent. (I do not see a venerable brand like Rolex making a cheap low value watch. Bad for image)
> We have them here on island. When I handled them, I was pleasantly surprised.
> ...


I often use a rotating bezel as a simple timer and it's also handy to quickly determine a 3rd timezone without other adjustments.
dP


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

I have been thinking about this myself Dennis for 2011; I like the +/- function for adjusting the hour hand and as you say it is a true GMT. I am still waiting for my Tudor Heritage to arrive at my authorised dealer (annoying as there have been several for sale on forums!) so I am not sure how long I would have to wait if I did decide. I like the black dial / bracelet option.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Dennis Smith said:


> Yes, you are so right. I guess I knew that in a way (having seen vintage Tudors in oyster cases, even with the Rolex crown markings)...just never heard it put so well. Rolex cases with ETA inside...makes sense. I'm sorry about the Rolex clone remark. I never knew Tudor was a Rolex brand...I guess the "*budget*" side of Rolex? Is it still owned by Rolex?
> 
> Anyway...I like what Tudor is doing lately with this watch and with the Heritage.


Budget...not so much! They're more expensive than TAG Heuers, Longines and most of the Omega line here!

That brand is pretty popular and some people also say that some year ago they had better quality than Rottex itself.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> I believe the top right pusher advances the 12 hour hand one hour, and the lower right pusher jumps the 12 hour hand backwards, while the pusher at 8 quicksets the date. Very cool...and even easier to use than the GMT Master II for timezone hopping. It is water rated better than the Master as well...at 150 meters.


interesting function but i would be concerned that it might be _too_ easy to change timezones. on some of the quartz watches that i have with exposed pushers i sometimes look down to see that the watch has changed modes, or the chrono has started, etc, etc because a pusher was depressed while bending my wrist or knocked something. it would be kind of annoying to show up an hour early or late to work because of something inadvertent like that.

+1 on the usefulness of a rotating 24hr bezel on GMTs (if you're going to go to the trouble of painting a bezel, it might as well rotate!). when i'm on the road i set local on the 12hr hand, gmt on the...uh.. GMT hand, and track home time on the bezel. a rotating 24hr bezel is also useful for timing things under an hour or over the course of a couple of hours (presently, for instance- how long ago i took my my last slug of cold medicine blergh! )


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

mephisto said:


> interesting function but i would be concerned that it might be _too_ easy to change timezones. on some of the quartz watches that i have with exposed pushers i sometimes look down to see that the watch has changed modes, or the chrono has started, etc, etc because a pusher was depressed while bending my wrist or knocked something. it would be kind of annoying to show up an hour early or late to work because of something inadvertent like that.
> 
> +1 on the usefulness of a rotating 24hr bezel on GMTs (if you're going to go to the trouble of painting a bezel, it might as well rotate!). when i'm on the road i set local on the 12hr hand, gmt on the...uh.. GMT hand, and track home time on the bezel. a rotating 24hr bezel is also useful for timing things under an hour or over the course of a couple of hours (presently, for instance- how long ago i took my my last slug of cold medicine blergh! )


Nope, all crowns lock in and screw down.


----------

